# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Wake-up light

## Felice

Ik ben benieuwd wie er al ervaring heeft met de nieuwe philips wake-up light?
Als ik hier open, staat dat telkens op de pagina en ook: Open uw ogen voor een nieuwe manier van wakker worden.
Probeer nu!

Je kunt jezelf met daglicht laten wakker worden in toenemende intensiteit, zelf in te stellen tot welke lichtsterkte, en naar keuze tegelijk of los daarvan met vogel, vijver of zee/strandgeluiden, of een gewone wektoon. 
Ik heb hem in de winkel gezien. Heeft er al iemand ervaring mee? 
Ik hoor het graag.
Ik dacht dat het misschien wel nuttig kan zijn voor degenen onder ons die zodra het donkerder buiten om ons heen is, in de herfst en winter, depressief worden. We krijgen dan toch daglicht en misschien helpt dat met het kunnen opstaan ipv. in bed te blijven liggen.
En misschien is het ook wel als lichtbak te gebruiken als hij op volle sterkte staat.

----------


## Agnes574

hoi Felice,
Goed dat je dat hier neerzet!
Ik had er ook al van gehoord,maar was 't alweer vergeten!
Ik heb 'm zelf ook niet,sorry,maar hoop mét jou,dat er mensen reageren met hun ervaringen!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Felice

Hoi Agnes,

Fijn dat je reageert! 
Ik hem hem zelf nu gekocht (bij de DDD dagen van de Bijenkorf...) maar hij wacht om in gebruik genomen te worden tot Sint of Kerst... Ik ben heel benieuwd naar het effect en ook naar reacties van anderen.
Zelf heb ik veel moeite met opstaan 's morgens, en hoop dat deze wekker/lamp me zelf helpen hierbij.
Daarnaast heb ik ook een lichtbak tegen winterdepressie, en ik denk/hoop dat als je een tijd achter of bij deze wake-uplight gaat zitten je datzelfde effect misschien wel kunt krijgen. Want het is immers bekend dat je als je last hebt van winterdepressies je tekort aan daglicht hebt en daarop reageert. Dan wordt het hormoon serotonine te weinig aangemaakt.
Als ik geen doel heb om op te moéten staan, dan blijf ik dan ook heeeel lang gewoon liggen...val telkens wel weer in slaap ook, en dan is de halve dag ook voorbij. Ik heb ook geen hond die ik uit moet laten, waardoor ik eruit zou moeten. En alleen buiten gaan wandelen is ook niks.
Dus ik hoop dat dit iets is wat op meer fronten effect heeft, ook voor mensen zonder winterdepressies uiteraard, gewoon omdat het een prettiger manier van wakker worden is.
Hoop op reacties. Groetjes, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Felice,

Je schreef dat je een lichtbak hebt tegen winterdepressie,dit interesseert me wel zo'n bak...kun je me hierover wat meer informatie geven?
Wat is dat?
Waar kun je dat halen/kopen?
Is het speciaal voor winterdepressie?

Ik wacht op je reactie,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Felice

Hoi Agnes,

Ja,een lichtbak is een bak waar zoveel licht uit komt dat het de normale daglichtsterkte benadert of evenaart.
Hij wordt zowel in ziekenhuizen onder begeleiding gebruikt als ook thuis. Je kunt hem huren voor bv. een week, elke dag gebruiken, als kuur. Of je kunt zelf een lichtbak aanschaffen. Die kun je o.a. bij Philips winkels aanschaffen. Ik weet niet of tegenwoordig ook andere bedrijven dit produceren.
Er zijn diverse modellen op het moment.
Het is je waarschijnlijk bekend dat een heel belangrijke oorzaak van winterdepressie is "" Het tekort aan daglicht op je hersenen" waardoor bij mensen die daar gevoelig voor zijn een tekort aan het hormoon serotonine aangemaakt wordt, ook wel '' het gelukshormoon'' genoemd. Dan wordt je neerslachtig, down, maar als dit aanhoudt en erger wordt en je merkt dat het echt gerelateerd is aan het vallen van de blaadjes en het donker zijn buiten, en minder daglicht ontvangen, ook al omdat je bv. weinig (te weinig) buiten komt, dan is er hoogstwaarschijnlijk sprake van een winterdepressie.

De huisarts kan je daar als het goed is verder mee helpen, maar je kunt zelf ook eens googlen onder ''lichtbak''.
Wij hebben een originele in huis, (toen was het nog maar kort op de markt, ik had er eerst een gehuurd (vele km verderop op moeten halen en terug brengen) en omdat ik echt hoopte dat ik daar belang bij zou hebben, hebben we hem voor de volgende winter aangeschaft, omdat je dan niet zoveel verder zo'n bak hoeft te halen en ook omdat het praktisch is zo'n lichtbak in huis te hebben. 
Je kunt er dan meerdere keren een kuur achter nemen en ook eventueel gezinsleden.
Later hebben we er nog een andere bijgekocht,die staat rechtovereind, geeft ook een smak licht en de kinderen studeerden daar ook bij aan hun bureau.

Eigenlijk moet je er een half uur achter zitten, 's morgens liefst (ritme van de dag, het meest natuurlijk) en geregeld even in het licht kijken, zodat de lichtprikkel ook werkelijk binnen komt via je ogen. Dit moet je 5-8 dagen achtereen doen. Je kunt het ook opbouwen, in het begin 5 minuten, dan 10 enz. 

Ga het niet overdrijven, want dan kun je ook weer hyper worden!

Ik denk dat als je googled, dat je dan ook wel adressen vindt waar je er een kunt kopen dan wel bestellen. (dan heb je hem meteen rechtstreeks thuis)
(wij hebben die eerste besteld waar die mensen waar we hem van huurden ook gekocht hebben, maar dat is nu al zo'n 15 jaar geleden, ik weet niet meer waar dat was; de 2e hebben we in de personeelswinkel van Philips gekocht...)

Verder is gaan wandelen buiten natuurlijk heel erg goed, op tijden dat het licht is. Maar ik zie mezelf niet alleen wandelen, jij? heb jij iets of iemand om mee te wandelen? en in het weekend alleen laadt je je niet genoeg op. Zie het als een lamp die sensoren heeft die zich oplaadt aan dag/zonnelicht.
Dus ik kom ook daglicht en serotonine tekort in mijn hersenen.
Heb jij daar ook last van? en anderen?
Je zou dan dat vóór moeten zijn, door nu al zo'n kuur te nemen.

Ik weet niet meer wat de lichtbak kostte, maar ik had alles over om geen winterdepressie meer te hebben. (niet dat het zo duur was hoor, maar dat is relatief. Als je er een koopt zoek dan wel meteen een goede uit, want eigenlijk heb je er natuurlijk aan één genoeg voor je leven. 
Kapotte lampen kun je vervangen.
Hoop dat ik alle vragen beantwoord heb, zo niet, dan hoor ik het wel! (goed dat je even een privé berichtje stuurde, ik had je vragen nog niet gezien!

groetjes en succes, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt Felice,
voor je erg nuttige post!
Ik ga eens googlen en kijken of ik een verkooppunt in mijn omgeving kan vinden!
En nee,ik ga ook niet elke dag wandelen...kom vaak dagen helemaal niet buiten!
Ik heb wel 'iets' om mee te nemen op wandeling; 4honden..hihi..maar daar ga ik niet alleen mee buiten(veel te veel!)...2-3 keer per week gaan mijn vriend en ik er mee buiten...ze flink laten rennen! Maar het zijn geen grote,dus verder nemen ze genoegen met de tuin om in te spelen ed

Bedankt Felice,als ik meer nieuws heb over aanschaf en ervaringen ed zet ik het er meteen op!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Petra717

hehe ik heb thuis een krantenartikel liggen over de wake-up light! is zeeer positief, zal t overtikken zodra ik thuis ben.... vree ergens eind volgende week srry:S... wou t eerst meenemen naar hier, maar door de haast en vermoeidheid vergeten:S

dikke knuff

----------


## Agnes574

Niets te sorry,lieve Petra!!!

Is al heel lief dat je dat wilt doen...eerst eens goed uitrusten!!
We zien het wel verschijnen op zijn tijd!

Dikke knuf,Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

thanks lieve meid! 

dikke knufff

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de site van philips bekeken over dat wake-up light...mooi!!
Geluiden,uitleg,alle info...werd rustig van de site zelf en heb nog niet eens zo'n ding...hihi...
De moeite waard om eens te bekijken!!!
ga naar; www.wakeuplight.philips.nl ....en ervaar de rust  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zocht de verkooppunten op...op mijn postcode in Belgie vond ik niets,maar op dat van mijn ouders(NL) wel veel...zelfs bij Blokker zijn ze verkrijgbaar...dit wist ik niet...

Weet iemand of je dit ook in de Blokkers in Belgie kunt kopen???

Wat is de prijs van zo'n ding???
Je hebt er blijkbaar 2 modellen in...veel prijsverschil???

Mischien kan Felice ons hierbij helpen?

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Felice

Ik heb geprobeerd de Blokker te bellen, maar ik denk dat die op ma.mo. gesloten zijn. Zal het straks nog eens proberen!
Ik meen dat die wij gekocht hebben (maar die dus nog ligt te wachten voor Sint of Kerst..) 99 euro kostte. Best heel duur dus, maar ik weet het niet zeker meer.
Over 2 modellen weet ik niks, en of die bij Blokker hetzelfde is weet ik ook niet.
Inderdaad is het filmpje ook rustgevend en het is lijkt me ook heel fijn om wakker te worden met vogelgeluiden, strand of vijver. Daarnaast kun je dus een gewoon wekkergeluid kiezen, er staan nog standaardmelodietjes op en je kunt er je eigen muziek instoppen (mp3 meen ik.)
En de lichtsterkte/intensiteit instellen tot toenemend in sterkte.

----------


## Felice

Ik heb inmiddels 4 Blokkers gebeld, maar die weten niets van een Wake-uplight, ook niet of ze die binnen krijgen dus. Ik zou wel oppassen om geen namaak te kopen in dit geval.

Op internet gevonden:
http://www.pixmania.nl/

Let wel: Hieronder staat "1" natuurgeluid, maar die ik heb heeft 3 natuurgeluiden,(vogels, vijver, strand) dus misschien is die hier staat een oudere versie en is er later een verbeterde versie uitgekomen. Dus informeer jezelf eerst goed.

PHILIPS Wake-up light HF3451/01 

Beoordeling: Zeer goed
9
/ 10

Technische informatie van de Wake-up light HF3451/01

De Wake-up light maakt u zachtjes wakker met de dawn simulator.
Bovendien verdwijnt uw vermoeidheid en stress dankzij de lichttherapie.
De Wake-up light gebruikt een gloeilamp van 75 W met natuurlijk daglichtspectrum zonder UV.
Daarnaast beschikt het apparaat over een zacht alarm en vogelzang waarmee u uit uw slaap gehaald wordt. Met het LCD scherm kunt u alle functies van de Wake-up light regelen.
Met de Wake-up light bent u iedere ochtend weer vol energie!
Algemene informatie Soort lamp Lamp met dawn simulator
Timer Dawn simulator proces : ongeveer 30 minuten
Instelling intensiteit Lichtsterktevariator van 0 tot 300 lux tot 40 en 50 cm
Andere functies Wekkergeluid : zacht alarm en 1 natuurgeluid (vogelzang)
Verbruik 75 W
Spanning 230 V
Geschatte levensduur lamp Levensduur van de gloeilamp : 1 000 uur


op voorraad
Met de express levering, ontvang je het product binnen 1 - 2 werkdagen
Verzendkosten : vanaf  5,90


Het principe is als volgt:

In plaats van gewekt te worden via het schrikeffect (de klassieke wekker) wordt je langzaal, traag gewekt. Dit gebeurt via de wake up light. Dit is een lamp die de zonsopgang simuleert.

Vanaf 30 minuten voor je ingestelde wektijd begint de lamp te schijnen en deez wordt geleidelijk feller tot ze na 30 minuten de door u ingestelde intensiteit bereikt.

Die simulatie gaat ook gepaard met natuurgeluiden zoals een vijver of fluitende vogeltjes. Precies alsof je zou wakker komen midden de lente en zomer.

De biologische chemische uitleg is als volgt. Wanneer er licht op je ogen schijnt (zelfs al zijn deze gesloten (slapen dus)) dan remt het lichaam de aanmaak van het slaapverwekkend hormoon af.

Tegelijk wordt er een ander hormoon gestimuleerd. Dit hormoon zorgt ervoor dat je je opgewekt voelt, energie hebt, ...

Wanneer je dus wakker wordt na de simulatie zal je hormonenbalans perfect in evenwicht zijn en sta je veel frisser en energieker op. Vergelijk het maar met opstaan in de donkere winter of in de frisse lente.

----------


## Felice

Ik heb nog even verder gezocht voor jullie: deze heeft inderdaad 3 natuurgeluiden en kost 129 euro. Heeft een ander nummer zoals je ziet:

PHILIPS HP3461/00 Wake - up light
PHILIPS HP3461/00 Wake-up light met licht dat op natuurlijke wijze wekt. De lichtintensiteit zorgt ervoor dat je wakker wordt met meer energie. Het licht van de Wake-Up light wordt vanaf een half uur voor ingestelde wektijd geleidelijk feller. Tot 400 Lux voor natuurlijk ontwaken en comfortabel lezen. Met 3 natuurlijke geluidjes (vogeltjes, vijver en kust) of 3 piepjes. Digitale FM-radio. Sluimerknop voor licht en geluid. Extra lang snoer van 3 m.

Afm.: ca. 13,5 x 20 cm.

Artikelnr.: I839236
http://www.neck.nl/index2.mb1?mb_f02...4Xwe3_ld6-trK2

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes, voor w.b. de lichtbak kijk eens op http://www.all4fitness.nl/
Hier staat een lichtbak: genoemd 
Philips energy lamp HF 3309 249,
en Philips energy lamp HF3308 209,-

Ik wilde alle gegevens hierheen copiéren maar dat lukte niet. Het staat daar heel erg duidelijk.
De wake-uplight blijkt die lichtintensiteit niet te benaderen die gegeven wordt tegen oa.winterdepressie. Uitgedrukt in aantal lux. ( is de eenheid waarin de intensiteit van daglicht wordt uitgedrukt)
Dit is een hele goede en heeft zie ik veel verbeteringen t.o.v. die ik jaren geleden kocht!
Veel succes bij het uitzoeken! Je kunt het ook vanuit België bestellen staat erbij.

----------


## Agnes574

Felice,

Bedankt voor het opzoeken en de nuttige en interessante posts!
Ik ga het allemaal eens bekijken...thanks!!

Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Bij de Carrefour (Belgie) zijn beide modellen ook verkrijgbaar;respectievelijk 129€ en 89€.

Dit even ter info

Grtzz Agnes

----------


## Felice

Inmiddels heb ik ''mijn cadeau'' gekregen van de Sint, de wake-up light met 3 natuurgeluiden, dus de duurdere uitvoering.
Ik heb beloof jullie te melden wat mijn bevindingen zijn, dus doe ik dat nu maar eerst.
Ik heb hem nu enkele dagen gebruikt, en ik moet zeggen, dat het mij niet helpt om uit bed te komen...noch het licht, noch het geluid helpt me.
Ik ga gewoon liggen luisteren naar de vogeltjes, of hoor het op de achtergrond in mijn bewustzijn. Idem met het wekkergeluid. Erg jammer. Het hangt toch echt af van je eigen discipline en kracht op dit gebied...
Ik slaap er gewoon bij door.
Mijn dochter heeft er ook een aangeschaft, met alleen de volgegeluiden, en zij vindt het heel prettig wakker worden, door én het licht én de vogeltjes.
Ik zou zelf aanraden om niet die duurdere te nemen als je overweegt om er een aan te schaffen, omdat de volgegeluiden toch mijn voorkeur hebben tov. de andere natuurgeluiden (strand en vijver) Die klinken nogal luidruchtig, schreeuwerig of als storing(zee/golven, had mooier kunnen zijn)
Het wekkergeluid is prima, het licht ook fijn. (maar ja, ik kan ook met het licht aanslapen 's morgens dus...)
En je wordt inderdaad wel rustig wakker gemaakt zonder een rot geluid.

Veel plezier ermee als iemand hem koopt!

----------


## Felice

ps. De prijzen zijn dus hetzelfde in Nederland als in Belgié.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Felice,
voor het melden van je bevindingen!!
Ik moest wel even lachen om jouw ervaringen..hihi..positief hoor...ik zag het al helemaal voor me;jij in je bedje heerlijk verder slapend met lieve vogelgeluidjes op de achtergrond...sorry..hihi..
Ik heb nu idd de 2 modellen al eens goed bekeken en beluisterd ook en idd;je hebt gelijk..die water/vijver en strandbranding geluiden vind ik ook niets om mee wakker te worden...1. idd té druk,storend en 2. van watergeluiden moet ik naar het toilet!
En ik slaap ook net zo goed in het licht als in het donker;ogen toe en voila!!
Als ik er ooit één aanschaf is het de goedkope versie  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Agnes,
Ja, ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar om moet lachen, en als ik het zo bekijk is het voor een ander ook heel grappig...! haha! maar mijn man komt dan bv. boven en hoort en ziet ''de wekker aan staan'' en die vindt er niks aan...die zegt: "nou, dat helpt ook al niet zie ik om uit bed te komen."
En ik, ik baal van mezelf dat ik er niet uit kom en tegelijk vind ik het heerlijk om nog te liggen. Daarna moet ik me rot haasten om nog op tijd klaar te komen. Of als ik niet de deur uit hoef, dan staat die wekker heel lang aan. Of ik heb de goede knop gevonden om hem toch ''uit te meppen"... hihi...
Ik vind mezelf wel slap dat ik dan blijf liggen en waardeloos. Zo weinig discipline. De dag is dan al zover om voordat ik in beweging ben gekomen (als ik die dag voor mezelf moet invullen tenminste).

Ik heb nu iets gevonden: ik kan die wake-up lamp zodanig instellen dat het licht afzonderlijk van het geluid aan gaat, en nu heb ik het eerder licht laten worden dan dat de vogeltjes gaan zingen, haha! Dat is buiten ook zo.
en inderdaad valt dan het licht toch op je gesloten oogleden, komt daar toch binnen bedoel ik, en dat is ook wel een prettiger manier dan van een wekker wakker worden. Maar nu is mijn man daar weer absoluut niet te spreken over, gaat hij mopperen dat dat te vroeg is en dat ik hem uit moet zetten, want hij heeft helemaal nooit ''een aanloop'' nodig om uit bed te komen: hij hoort zijn wekker en springt er direct uit, of wordt uit zichzelf al voor de wekker wakker. Heeft daar helemaal geen moeite mee.
Nu heb ik de lichtintensiteit maar lager gezet (dat kan ook) maar ik geloof dat we er niet uit komen samen, omdat we in hetzelfde bed liggen en anders in elkaar zitten....!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,

Sorry,zit hier weer met tranen in mijn ogen van het lachen...wat kun jij goed schrijven zeg!!
Lastig hé zo'n wake-up light....hihi...
Prachtig en leuk verhaal,alleen jammer dat Philips helaas toch niet aan je wensen kan voldoen!!

Al eens een wekkerradio geprobeerd met als alarm klassieke muziek ofzo???

Je weet dat ik het alleen maar goed bedoel hé Felice????
Het is écht grappig gewoon om te lezen en ik zie je man dan al voor me;mopperend en al...hihi...
Hopelijk vinden jullie een oplossing die voor beide voldoening geeft  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dit onderwerp meteen maar gewaardeerd als uitstekend...
Dankzij jou Felice!!

Doe zo voort!!!
ps;heb nu al 6 keer je laatste bericht gelezen en de lachtranen blijven komen...vind het niet leuk voor jou dat die lamp niet naar behoren werkt voor je,maar je verhalen hier zijn gewoon subliem....we gaan je een wekelijkse column moeten geven!!!  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Felice

Ha die Agnes! Ja, natuurlijk weet ik dat je me niet uit lacht, dat zou niet in je op komen, weet ik hoor! en inderdaad, ik moet ook lachen nu ik het zelf weer over lees. Ik heb niet de intentie om grappig te zijn of te doen, het is toevallig gewoon grappig, maar dat is misschien juist wel de waarde ervan, het is ook zo invoelbaar. Ook als ik lees bij mijn andere reactie, over dikker worden en feestkleding en popcornetende mensen naast me in de film, ja, dan moet ik ook hardop lachen in mijn eentje als ik het over lees. Je ziet het zo voor je. Fijn dat we er ook om kunnen lachen! Dat geeft het allemaal meer lucht!

Oké, de wake-uplamp: ik kwam in bed en mijn man lag er al in... maar die bleek voordat ik boven kwam de wekkersignalen uit gezet te hebben omdat hij er niet van wakker wilde worden...(maar ik zag dat er geen lichtje brandde rond het alarmknopje, dus ik zei: heb jij de wekker uitgezet?! Ja dus, en aan zijn stem te horen moest ik het niet wagen om hem weer aan te zetten...!) tja, dat gaat dus helemaal niet helpen bij het opstaan, haha! Ik zei: ja, maak jij mij wakker dan? Ik word niet uit mezelf wakker en jij sluipt altijd stil de slaapkamer uit om beneden heel lang aan de computer te gaan zitten en met je foto's bezig te gaan zijn! En urenlang de krant te lezen...(ik vind dat dan ongezellig en hij mijn slapen 's morgens...)

Vanmorgen stond de wekker dus uit maar ik werd wakker van de deur van de slaapkamer, zie dat het nog pikkedonker was (vorig jaar speciaal donkere gordijnen gekocht...hihi, het is zo fijn om nog in dromenland te kunnen zijn en van alles te beleven...) en in het donker tast ik naar de wake-uplamp, heb gelukkig op de tast het goede knopje, waardoor het licht wordt en geen geluid erbij. Prima. Maar...het bed was wederom leeg aan de andere kant.(het bleek 8.45u. te zijn, ik ging naar de toilet, zit mijn man weer aan de computer. Voor mij voelde het nog als nacht en zei: wat doe jij...? Kom je naar bed? Warempel, hij kwam terug, maar toen hij merkte dat mijn lichaam nog wilde slapen, ging hij er toch maar uit, na eerst de knop van de wake-uplamp gedimd te hebben, in de hoop dat hij ook nog kon slapen, sluimeren of doezelen...of dat er iets anders te beleven zou zijn voor hem...niet dus...hihi...

Pas toen ik hem weer naar boven hoorde rennen, schoot ik overeind in bed, sloeg het dekbed weg en schoot er uit...bleek er ongemerkt toch weer anderhalf uur om te zijn..! O o!, slapend of doezelend heb je geen benul van tijd... toen heb ik de wake-uplamp maar uit gezet...had zijn ''taak'' gedaan....mij weer tevreden in laten slapen met een zacht lichtje aan, heerlijk warm onder het dekbed...als een zoet kind waar je geen last van hebt...haha! maar die weet dat het eigenlijk uit bed moet komen..
maar ''onwetend zondigt men niet''...
dus ook als je in zelf in sluimertoestand verkeert, "zondig" ]je niet, want je merkt niet bewust dat er zoveel tijd verstrijkt... alleen daarna mis je weer zoveel uren op een dag...

Nee, ik zal mezelf toch echt innerlijke discipline moeten aanleren...heb dat nog niet bereikt...maar wie weet..vind ik er nog iets op...!

En klassieke muziek? prachtig toch om naar te liggen luisteren, Agnes? lijkt me voor mij ook niet echt een wekkersignaal...
liefs van Felice

----------


## Luuss0404

Zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik sta er sceptisch tegenover. 
Komt misschien omdat ik meer van ouur natuur hou  :Smile:  Ben om een winterdip tegen te gaan ook ooit 1x onder de zonnebank geweest, nou dat was ook gelijk mijn laatste keer, want ik vond het niks voor mij. 
Wel blij om te horen dat andere mensen er wel baat bij hebben!
Misschien dat ik dit ook ooit een keer uitgeprobeerd moet hebben  :Wink:

----------

